# www.petfinder.com



## Harm1224 (Jan 18, 2005)

There are 2,043 Chihuahua's for adoption on www.petfinder.com please look. Do a pet search in your area, and go to local shetlers that are not able to update petfinder on a regular basis. They may be puting Chi to sleep before they are even able to make it to the internet.


----------



## ChIrIfIc (Mar 6, 2005)

Great post Harm everyone please adopt not buy


----------



## TomCan Chihuahuas (Feb 25, 2005)

Harm1224 said:


> There are 2,043 Chihuahua's for adoption on www.petfinder.com please look. Do a pet search in your area, and go to local shetlers that are not able to update petfinder on a regular basis. They may be puting Chi to sleep before they are even able to make it to the internet.


Do they have registration papers or do they just resemble chihuahuas? Are they microchipped to prove the breed? DNA'd? Pedigreed or mutts?
Sorry guys, on my soap box. Saveasato sells imported mutts for more than purebreds bring in my area. :roll: It seems shelters dont have enough dogs so they import them. Go look for yourself.http://www.savasato.com


----------



## UB (Mar 30, 2005)

Petfinder has many shelters and rescues listed on their site in every state in the US and every Territory in Canada. It also has some shelters/rescues listed from other countries. They're dedicated to helping homeless animals find homes and thanks to them, millions of animals already have. Although, there are still VERY MANY out there(you can find ANY kind of pet in an animal shelter) that are in need a good home. It's sad to see animals euthanized simply for being homeless.

What does registration papers have to do with it? If you want a pet just for you and your family, you don't need papers. But if you really do want papers, you get adoption papers. There are awhole bunch of purebred dogs and cats in all shelters and rescues. Many shelters and rescues microchip their animals before they go to their new homes and they already get all their needed vaccinations and spayed/neutered so you don't have to worry about getting all of that done because it would already be taken care of. It's better to pay a $50-$200 adoption fee than to pay some bogus $1000 or so dollars on a dog from a petstore or a breeder.

One quick note: Adopting and buying are two completely different things! Even if you have the money, please opt to adopt because you'd help save a life.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

UB are you a new memebr of are you from Pet finder - as you have only posted in the rescue section and not introduced yourself on the boards - sorry if you arent just checking and it does seem odd you join a chi forum and come straight to the rescue section and you obviously know alot about rescueing


----------



## UB (Mar 30, 2005)

ozzysmom said:


> UB are you a new memebr of are you from Pet finder - as you have only posted in the rescue section and not introduced yourself on the boards - sorry if you arent just checking and it does seem odd you join a chi forum and come straight to the rescue section and you obviously know alot about rescueing


Hi,
Yes, I'm from Petfinder. Don't worry, I'm not here to start any trouble. I'm a frequent poster on Petfinder and try to avoid all of the negative posts which are posted on ANY messageboard/forum. I just don't think it's right to argue about anything when there are so many homeless animals that could be helped out instead. I will admit that there are some "crazy" people on PF and I'm not afraid to admit that I am, but we're only "crazy" because we do what we do(and love doing it) because we love our pets and try to help out as many animals as we can that need it. But really, there are "crazy" people everywhere so that shouldn't be something to be frowned upon. :wink:

Please don't think that Petfinder is a bad place because of some of the actions that were made by some of the members. Some just didn't know better, but most of them do know now. It's not right to judge EVERYONE on there for something that a FEW people said or done. Don't think that animal rescuers, shelters and rescues are bad. There are actually people on Petfinder and all over the world that work their butts off every single day just to help save a life. So with that, nobody should judge and say bad things about animal rescuers and animal rescue in general unless they've walked a day in our shoes and experience everything we have. It's really hard to go to an animal shelter knowing that most of those animals will be euthanized simply for being homeless. That website has helped out millions of homeless animals find good homes and without that site, more animals couldn't be rescued and saved every single day.

I post on quite a few boards and my main goal is to help educate people about the pet overpopulation around the world and to convince them to adopt instead because you can find ANY kind of pet in an animal shelter/rescue if you'd just look.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I am really sorry and I cant speak for others but I really want nothing to do with this site - we are going to man our own rescue section and dont want help from petfinder, it has been twice they have dessicated our site and I dont want it too happen again


----------



## UB (Mar 30, 2005)

Petfinder is one of the largest(if not already) websites out there dedicated to helping homeless animals. Like I've said, just because a few people acted up, it doesn't mean that ALL people on there are like that. I've spent alot of time on that messageboard and if you don't want to get into any drama, then everyone should know better and stay away from anything that looks like it'll break loose. Just hang around in the Urgent & Rescue section and you'll notice how many animals are saved. There are people that work their butts off every single day trying to save an animal's life and nobody should judge the WHOLE website by the actions which were made by just a few people. It's just a few people who act immature and you don't see like 100,000+ acting up. If somebody has a problem, then don't blame the whole website for caring, just blame those individuals.

I'm just here to help because I truly care about rescuing animals and I'm not here to cause any trouble. But if I'm not wanted, then I'm out because I rather help people that want help and are willing to listen.


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

My only request from you UB is to please not make people feel bad for wanting to buy a new puppy. :?


----------



## UB (Mar 30, 2005)

tattdangel said:


> My only request from you UB is to please not make people feel bad for wanting to buy a new puppy. :?


I have no problem with someone buying a puppy, as long as the puppy is from a reputable breeder. But there are so many people who buys a dog from backyard breeders thinking that they're reputable which is one of the main causes for homeless animals. Also, people that don't spay/neuter their pets contribute greatly to this problem as well. If someone gets a dog from a backyard breeder, then yeah...I'll admit that I'd be a bit disappointed, but I'm not going to jump all up on the topic. That person just has to be the responsible one and get their dog spayed/neutered so they too won't contribute to the problem.

Please check out this website on the differences between a Backyard Breeder & Reputable Breeder: http://www.jlhweb.net/Boxermap/reputablebreeder.html

If someone wants a puppy, there are plenty at animal shelters and rescues looking for a good home. Irresponsible pet owners don't get their pets fixed and so they have an accidental litter which they can't care for so they dump them all off at a shelter or rescue. You may have heard some people say that shelter animals are "bad," but that's truly not the case. The only problem is that they're homeless. Thousands of healthy animals are euthanized EVERY SINGLE DAY just for being homeless because there are not enough people out there who know about the pet overpopulation. You can find ANY kind of pet of ANY breed, mixed and purebred...even Chihuahuas, in animal shelters and rescues. It's better to save a life than to support irresponsible breeding.

Just remember that adopting and buying are two completely different things. If you get your pet from an animal shelter or rescue, then that's adopting. If you rescue your pet from a bad situation, then that's rescuing. But if you get your dog from a breeder or a petstore, then that's buying. Alot of people just get confused. If you plan to get a dog, cat, hamster, rabbit, or whatever kind of pet, please visit your local shelter and take a look at all the wonderful animals that need a good home. It's sad to know that most of those animals will be euthanized, simply for being homeless.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

UB said:


> But there are so many people who buys a dog from backyard breeders thinking that they're reputable which is one of the main causes for homeless animals. Also, people that don't spay/neuter their pets contribute greatly to this problem as well. If someone gets a dog from a backyard breeder, then yeah...I'll admit that I'd be a bit disappointed, but I'm not going to jump all up on the topic. That person just has to be the responsible one and get their dog spayed/neutered so they too won't contribute to the problem.
> 
> Please check out this website on the differences between a Backyard Breeder & Reputable Breeder: http://www.jlhweb.net/Boxermap/reputablebreeder.html
> 
> ...


  If you actually took the time to read the forum you would realized that we have wonderful people that have rescues, and NOBODY thinks rescues are bad. I don't mean to be rude nor I want to start another posting fight but you writing sounds very preachy especially if you don't join all the other chihuahua threads...is great you care so much for your cause but you can't assume that we joined a chihuahua (or animal) forum and don't have topics like this on other threads ..if you read other threads you would see that countless help has been give to people wanting to adopt or find just the right breeder...we are not ignorant on the pet overpopulation problem, and thanks for the posts if I lived near some of them and I actually could afford talking care of another dog I would take one..but it would save you lots of explaining yourself to others if you took the time to look around..and realized that we are not ignorant about problems here either :wink:


----------



## UB (Mar 30, 2005)

I didn't say that anyone here was ignorant. I do think that there are some knowlegdeable people on here. I did look around the forum and I saw a thread where everyone was bashing Petfinder. Please just understand what that website was really made for. It's totally dedicated to helping save the lives of homless animals and just because a few people said things, it doesn't mean that all people on there are rude or disrespectful. I didn't say that everyone here bought dogs and I didn't say that nobody on here rescued their pets. I don't judge or say anything until I know for sure what's correct. I was just explaining the overpopulation problem to the people who don't know about it yet so maybe they would consider adopting instead.

How does the stuff I write sound preachy? Just because I'm a member of the PF Messageboard, it doesn't mean that I get involved with arguments or start anything. I'm a well respected member on there, not because I think that I know everything, but because I learned and earned my respect. I learned what was right from wrong and people know that I'm not the kind of person who gets involved with all the drama. If I see something that I don't like, I just ignore it, but if I feel that I can post something in someone's defense(in a positive way), then I post.

I do browse around this site, but I don't think I have anything else to contribute except in this section because I don't have a Chihuahua. I do know some people that have rescued Chis and we're all dedicated in helping out all kinds of animals find good homes. The only thing I want to do is help and I don't want to start any trouble because I don't have the time to get into any arguments. I rather be out there saving lives than to just sit around and argue about pointless things that will end up nowhere. Just please understand that I'm not the kind of person to start any trouble because I really think it's pointless.


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:? forget it...can't bother anymore :wink: guess 'preachy' wasn't the right word...  shame on me for arguing with teenagers...I'll leave you to educating and saving lives...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I give up too Vala - these people dont even have chis so please let us do with our forum what we wish ( it was not made to be a rescue forum there are rescue forums out there this is just light entertainment forum/community where we can come and socialise and talk about our dogs ) and if people want to know about rescues we will point them in Pet finders direction 

many thanks


----------



## Kelly (Jun 30, 2004)

I agree w/ what you had to say Vala.
many people here have rescued or gotten their chi's from rescue's.


----------

